# Need a suggestion to replace my drill (battery operated)



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

What is out there that is small; reasonable in price; charges quickly; has at least two set speeds ( not a variable speed that you cannot every control properly); a hand-tightened chuck...and will last?

The story of my loss is below if anyone cares why I need a new drill.
*********************************************

I've had lots of drills over many years. About 9 or 10 years ago, I bought an A123 battery operated Black and Decker VPX 7 volt drill. In fact, I bought two of them. Now, I wish I had bought four or more. 

As you probably know, the entire A!23 battery company went out of business and the remains were sold to the Chinese. 

IMHO, the A123 batteries, while low in power, were great for my needs. They charged in an hour or less. The drill itself was small, lightweight and had plenty of power for my around-the-house/garage/boat usage. 

Anyhow, the last of the two drills died today. I am hoping to resurrect one good one from the two defunct relics, but I have to be a realist. 
Thanks for any help or suggestions.
richg99


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My Kobalt (18v lithium) from Lowe's has lasted 3 years so far, good drill for about $100
Came with 2 batteries and a charger. Battery will charge before I wear out the one I'm using.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

They all do the same thing. The batteries are what dies and are stupid expensive.
Rigid has a lifetime warranty including the batteries. You set up online. Very easy to do.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had about half a dozen over the years and Makita is by far the best I've owned. Most any drill you buy will outlast many sets of batteries, so it''s always the question of whether to replace the batteries or the whole drill kit. Based on my experience, Ridgid's "lifetime" warranty is worthless, as is their customer service.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Bought my 12v Makita in '96 ... I'm on the 4th battery and 2nd trigger switch ... charges in about 45 min ...

.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for all of the suggestions.

Search is over. Went to Lowes. Found a *Bosch* deal. $99.00 for BOTH a 12-volt, Two speed (very important to me); TWO batteries (also important to me); Charger, and a 12-volt DRILL and a 12 Volt DRIVER, plus carrying case.

Two tools; two batteries; good name... I couldn't find anything better than that.

regards, Rich


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have a Bosch orbital sander that has a gazillion hours on it, and it's still going strong. I'll buy another just like it if it ever quits :biggrin:

I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Milwaukee for the win.. Or Dewalt.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Makita #1, Bosch & Milwaukee tied #2, the rest are either also-rans or no experience, IMHO


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

You will love having the driver. I have the same set in Milwaukee and love it. Get the adapters that go from the driver hex to 3/8" and 1/4" sockets for lag bolts and everything else. like these:
https://www.amazon.com/SE-7503SD-3-...1670499&sr=8-3&keywords=driver+socket+adapter
You'll be glad you did.

-Sammy


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks, Sammy. I have ONE of those three devices someplace. I just ordered the set. I haven't used the driver at all yet. I did use the drill and it is GREAT.

rich


----------

